# Fixed gear on the trainer



## lwkwafi (Jan 21, 2006)

Does anyone have experience with their track bike/fixed gear on a trainer?

I was going to put my gf's Pista on my performance travel trac fluid trainer, since she doesn't ride in the cold, and i still ride around to school and such enough. Alas, it doesn't look like it will fit as the QR width on a 130mm road bike must amount to a lot more than this will cover by turning the knob it.

Anyone used a trainer that can cover the width difference easily if I wanted to put my road bike on there?
Thanks


----------



## android (Nov 20, 2007)

There's a special trainer without those knob screw down thingies just for track bikes. They're called rollers and track bikes work great on them!! :thumbsup:


----------



## gobes (Sep 12, 2006)

I've used my fixed gear with 120mm spacing on my performance travel trac fluid trainer. Works fine.


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

That's how I roll.


----------



## lwkwafi (Jan 21, 2006)

Maybe I just have to keep cranking that think farther in toward the wheel. Just didnt seem like it was moving too much when I previously tried. 
Well, after this next final i have to administer tomorrow and turning in a 30+ pg paper, I can probably give it a little more effort. 
Thanks for the replies.


----------



## magic (Dec 8, 2005)

I use my fixie (with 120mm rear) on a fulid trainer, CompuTrainer and Rollers, not a problem. On the fulid trainer it does require threading the camps pretty far out, but I've not had a problem (I'll take the fixie and trainer to races for warming up on).


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

my cyclops doesn't fit on the fixed axle nuts so I made copper bushing out of some 3/4 copper pipe (about a 1/2 inch long , split up one side) I used copper so as not to scar up the nuts. It works great, if you need a look at them I can take some pictures tomorrow. I an on year 2 with them.


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

Please post a pic of the busting. Merry Christmas!


----------

